# Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: 'I Just Believed It Was Possible'



## Paco Dennis (May 23, 2021)




----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2021)

I don't play golf,but I have been watching Phil aka'Lefty' over the years,he has always been my favorite golf player.I'm so happy he won his 6th Major to become the oldest player at 50 to accomplish is quite a remarkable feat.The last major he won was at British Open in 2013
Yesterday's final round of the PGA Championship certainly felt like a roller coaster ride with the lead changing between him&Brooks Kopea. I turned on the TV when he hit that incredible shot on 5 made a birdie,I thought then he would probably would win. The 'mass of humanity' as he approached the 18th hole was something to see, the officials&cops were able to control the crowd to get him &Brooks away from them.I thought it was extra special for Phil to have his brother,Tim as his caddie to share this emotional win with him


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2021)

Good for him. Watched him for years and he deserves a big win. I believe it’s his second title.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Good for him. Watched him for years and he deserves a big win. I believe it’s his second title.


Yes, its his 2nd PGA title I would love to see him win the U.S.Open next month at Torry Pines in his hometown  in San Diego Sue


----------



## Gary O' (May 24, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I have been watching Phil aka'Lefty' over the years,he has always been my favorite golf player.


Me too
I'm a left handed golfer
Been chided on* 'swinging from the wrong side of the tee'* for years
Every time Phil wins, I get to hand out my little digs to all my golf buds


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2021)

Congratulation Phil!


----------



## Gaer (May 24, 2021)

That's so cool!
here's another  golfing story that is so awesome!

In 1925, Bobby Jones lost the U.S.Open by one point because he called a penalty on himself.  When the news reporters praised him, his alledged response was:
"I don't know any other way to play the game."

When truth and honor are so ingrained in your demeanor, no other way of action is possible for you.  That's a MAN!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2021)

In today's NYT sports section,reading a article about Phil's win,the reporter mentioned he has always been the 'people's favorite'.He said after Phil hit the incredible birdie shot on 5,he noticed a fan in a wheel chair,gave him the ball.I'm not surprised,a class act in my book


----------



## 911 (May 24, 2021)

Gaer said:


> That's so cool!
> here's another  golfing story that is so awesome!
> 
> In 1925, Bobby Jones lost the U.S.Open by one point because he called a penalty on himself.  When the news reporters praised him, his alledged response was:
> ...


I doubt that would happen today, sorry to say.


----------



## chic (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to one of my fave golfers.


----------



## Gary O' (May 25, 2021)

911 said:


> I doubt that would happen today, sorry to say.


But....its a hope

We could all use some positive news from time to time


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 25, 2021)

The U.S.Open is the only major title Phil has not won,he's come  so close over the yrs
I think it would be wonderful if he won it in his hometown,San Diego where the tournament is being played this yr


----------

